# Happy Birthday to the BIG MAN!



## Nefarious1

Can you believe it!? I show up on the board this one fine morning and here it is... ZOMBIE-F's BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OUR OWN FRIGHT MASTER!!!!

Hope it's a good one!!

:xbones:Tammy:xbones:


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday David. Let's see now, you were born the month after I met Black Cat back in 1976. that makes me old enough to be your................... moderator, lol.


----------



## grapegrl

The Official Solemn and Reverent Order of the Zombie-F Fan Club and I would like to extend our wishes for a Happy Birthday...










David Hasselhoff will be by later to jump out of the cake!

Happy birfday, Z!


----------



## DeathTouch

It seemed like yesterday that you were only 29. Where do the years go Zombie? Next you will be 40 years old and have 4 kids and no hair.

Happy birthday! Oh and your favorite singer says Happy birthday too.


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday, Z.


----------



## Ghostess

Well, well, well...

Well...


well...

Uh... well...

Aw crap, I forgot what I was gonna say. Damn old age. Oh yeah, happy birthday. *raisin' my coffee cup* Here's to not being dead yet! Cheers!


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Zombie. Sit back, take a break, have a beer or two (or 3 or 4) and enjoy your day. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday from one scorpio to another!!!!!!!! Enjoy your day!!!!!!


----------



## p8balls

Happy B-Day Z-F!


----------



## Sinister

Happy birthday, Dave! Hope You have a blast! It's cool having you as an Admin. and great moderatin' for ya! You rock, man! :voorhees:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, yes indeed, A very Happy birthday to you!
And here's to you LINK


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## ScareFX

Happy Birthday Z! The big three-O. Make it a good one!


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday Z,

Hope you have a kick ass birthday


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Z! It's all downhill from here LOL!


----------



## Hellrazor

Have a wonderful birthday Zombie F- thanks for the great website!


----------



## DeadSpider

*Happy Birthday Zombie-F!!!!*


----------



## morgan8586

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## spideranne

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## Zombie-F

Heh. Thanks everyone. I may be 30, but I still get carded to buy booze, so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happy Birthday, Dave! Bah..30 aint THAT bad. Now, 40, well, We'll talk in 10 years. hehe. Hope you have a ripping good [email protected]!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday Z,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy 30th Birthday Zombie-F!!!!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day followed by a great 30th year!!*


----------



## claymud

Happy Birthday Z! Hope its everything you hopped it'd be


----------



## pyro

HAPPY BIRTHDAY-Zombie-F


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday Z,
And many more


----------



## Hella

Happy Birthday Zombie! 
I hope you had a great one! and Thanks for all that you do for us here. :devil:


----------



## krough

happy Z-day


----------



## The Shape

Happy belated birthday!! Hope you had a great one!! (Drink one for the gipper!)


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks again everyone. We went out and I gorged myself on steak. Feels like I'm carrying a cinder block in my belly now. 

I'll drink one (or five) for ya gipper. :googly:


----------



## Fangs

Happy Belated Birthday Zombie-F! sorry its late, Thanks for the vonderful site you have here and letting us be a part of it! :>


----------

